# Interested in HAM radio?



## rhrobert

If you would like to experience the world of HAM and see what awaits you, you can go to HamSphere - Turn your PC into a Ham Radio Transceiver and download HAMSPHERE

If you don't have a license, you can take a quick quiz and get a 2H callsign for use. This download is a 3 day trial, which will let you familiarize yourself with HAM.

This is a virtual Ham Radio Transceiver that works in Windows, Linux or Mac or any other Java driven system. HamSphere can be used by both licensed (Ham Radio) and unlicensed radio enthusiasts.

You are able to communicate with thousands of Amateur Radio operators and radio enthusiasts from over 160 countries around the world. No extra hardware needed, just your PC, a microphone, speakers and you are ready to call CQ on all bands.

Transmitter virtual output is adjustable between 10 watts and 2.5 kilowatts. HamSphere covers 11 virtual Ham Bands between 160m and 6m. The system does not emit any RF and it is 100% safe to operate in any country. You can also use the built in 48m Broadcast band to create your own shortwave radio station.


----------



## TechAdmin

Neat link. I'll have to go into it further later, but thanks!


----------



## DocWard

Very cool. I have been considering HAM for some time now.


----------



## bunkerbob

I downloaded the program, it is a virtual Ham radio as stated, but only a free trial period version. After that there is a yearly fee. This is connected through the Internet with nodes(computer to radio device) to actual ham radios. This is not a radio with an antenna, you are actually going through someone else's radio. More like a chat room.
Here is another... http://qsonet.com/programs.html
There are actual computer radio programs out there, very pricey. Just remember you still need to be licensed to operate these. If you want a full on licensed computer based radio... FlexRadio Systems - Software Defined Radios ::: Home Page
http://qsonet.com/programs.html


----------



## rhrobert

bunkerbob said:


> I downloaded the program, it is a virtual Ham radio as stated, but only a free trial period version. After that there is a yearly fee. This is connected through the Internet with nodes(computer to radio device) to actual ham radios. This is not a radio with an antenna, you are actually going through someone else's radio. More like a chat room.
> Here is another... http://qsonet.com/programs.html
> There are actual computer radio programs out there, very pricey. Just remember you still need to be licensed to operate these. If you want a full on licensed computer based radio... FlexRadio Systems - Software Defined Radios ::: Home Page
> http://qsonet.com/programs.html


Thanks BB for the flexradio link

Right, I stated it was a 3 day trial. I just posted it to let those who were not familiar with HAM get a taste of what it is, to decide if they wanted to follow it further.

Personally, I think everyone should get licensed and have at least basic radios. Since they dropped the Morse code req, it's not very hard for most to learn theory and get their license. Of course, some who have their license, shouldn't. 

What I hear from some people, (and I hate), is that if TSHTF they won't need a license, so who cares. Well, you need a license now, and if you have no experience, don't think it's as easy as flipping on the ol' CB.


----------



## morningbear

*QSONet not for the OSX Crowd, Hamsphere does accomodate.*



bunkerbob said:


> I downloaded the program, it is a virtual Ham radio as stated, but only a free trial period version. After that there is a yearly fee. This is connected through the Internet with nodes(computer to radio device) to actual ham radios. This is not a radio with an antenna, you are actually going through someone else's radio. More like a chat room.
> Here is another... http://qsonet.com/programs.html
> There are actual computer radio programs out there, very pricey. Just remember you still need to be licensed to operate these. If you want a full on licensed computer based radio... FlexRadio Systems - Software Defined Radios ::: Home Page
> http://qsonet.com/programs.html


My experience with QSONet was cordial though there was no software download for OSX owners, nor is there any plan to develop one. Their loss.


----------

